# Critique these boers



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am buying this black doe from sugar creek farms. What do you think? Critique please! She is 75% boer and 25% Nubian

The dappled/spotted buck is who she is bred to. The pictures of him are at 5 months. The black dappled is his sire and the red doe is his dam, she came from max boer goats. Do you think they will make good kids?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Black doe


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Buck she is bred to


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Black dapple


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Dam


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry, buy for some reason it wouldn't let post all the pics in one post.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the buck she is bred to! He has very pretty coloring! I'm sure you will get some beautiful babies.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

DappledBoers said:


> Black dapple


I would love to have this goat


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Would sure love to see what you get out of these does!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The black dappled buck is owned by herb angel litte river boer goats, i wish he was mine to!

Thered do is also owned by them, they got her from max boer goats.

I am really excited to see what i get out of this black doe. The dappled buck she is being bred to is a chocolate dapple so the kids will hopefully be a black or chocolate dappled!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope you get black dapples! When is she due? 


Here's what we just got out of a black dapple buck and a red dapple doe!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Wow! That black and white buck is *loud*. 
Who had the post about the white belted goat's white hair being longer?
That black and white buck's white hair is longer.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That little doe is beautiful! I hope mine turns out like that!!! She wont be due until september... i have a long wait


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

September! Oh man now you got us all excited and we have to wait 5 more months!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Shes a nice doe and I like who she's bred to.
Victoria your girl is getting more beautiful by the day.


----------

